# Peeeeectures of Arnold Schwartz-a-pony!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Shameless bump.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very handsome fellow there! Flashy!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love Aries! What a big pretty boy


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I think he's a gorgeous boy. When we get another horse, probably at least a couple of years away I'd love to get a paint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Love this boy


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm hoping to get more pics tomorrow...but this time of ME riding him. :shock: :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks awesome Drafty!!!!! Look forward to seeing more pics of him! I feel like its been forever seen Ive seen any of him


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> He looks awesome Drafty!!!!! Look forward to seeing more pics of him! I feel like its been forever seen Ive seen any of him


It has been forever. lol Wasn't able to get out this weekend (ended up cleaning the house instead). He's the biggest lunkhead, but everybody loves him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He reminds me so much of Taz, even though he's Rafe's BFAM LOL.

He's such a gorgeous and sweet boy. Sometimes those horses that are slightly derpy are the best ones to have.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He does look a lot like Taz in the face, especially, doesn't he? I was thinking that when I saw pics of Taz a while back.

He's just so sweet and willing. That pic of BA on him bareback was his maybe second time really being ridden bareback. She loves riding him because he's so willing and sweet (without a saddle :lol: apparently my Aussie doesn't fit him as well as I thought it did :-( ). She adores his smooth trot, too. She said it's like riding a couch.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

So handsome .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Paige, I really wish we were closer together. I would loan you my Corriente for a while to see if that fit him any better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I do have a saddle...if I can find a saddle to trade my best friend for it. She got one for her birthday that fits her super wide QH mare, but is too big for her. It will fit me though (it's an older Action Saddle Company saddle) and will most likely fit Aires (for now). I was going to buy a saddle to fit her and her mare, then trade her for the Action. Found one that she loved, bought it, but the tree is either broken or warped. So, we're looking for another saddle for me to buy and trade her. I just can't seem to get her on the same page as me regarding price (her Action cost $200...I know because I'm the one who found it on Craigslist and emailed the lady...she's looking at $250-300 saddles that are two to three hours away and giving me attitude when I find something cheaper).

I would LOVE to have a Corriente. I love the look of them and the price is awesome. I just decided that I'm not going to get a nice saddle until the beast is done growing and I know it will fit him for a good long while.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

IF I were to buy a Corriente, it would probably be the CSA 302. I was looking at their ropers, but I like the nice deep seat of the association better.

https://corrientesaddleco.com/ASSOCIATIONS.php


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just one pic to share. Had a "colic" scare yesterday (actually, the girl watching the barn while the BO is on vacation thought he was "off" but he was completely fine...she's just not used to derpy draft horses :lol: ). 

This is my horse that doesn't like most men. He LOVES my boyfriend. Probably because the boyfriend gives him Cheetos and tropical Skittles and coffee and all the stuff he loves...including weeds. :lol:



For reference, my boyfriend is 6'0".


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you sure he's almost 17 hands? Comparing him to the adults you've posted pictures of with him, he doesn't appear to have that sort of height.

His mane looks THICK.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His mane is ridiculously thick. That's only half of it that you're seeing in that last pic. There's just as much on the other side of his neck. And it's coarse and wavy, which makes it very difficult to manage.

Well, I'm 5'7" and his withers are just at/barely above eye-level on me. So he's at least 16.2hh, closer to 16.3hh. I haven't measured him since we moved to this barn a year and a half ago, but he measured at 16.1 1/2hh when we moved and he's definitely grown since then. My best friend's TB gelding is 15.3hh (measured) and his withers come to about where my mouth is, and Aires is decidedly taller than TC. Also, 6'-tall boyfriend is standing on about a 3-4" rise from where Aires is standing in the round pen. The sides of the round pen slope slightly up, then there is built-up dirt around the outside. On me, the top bar of the round pen is just below my eye height and Aires is taller than the top rail of the round pen by about 1/2-1".


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

"Hi, Mom!"


Please excuse the mud and the yuck. It rained for three days straight and their turnout is a muddy, yucky mess. As soon as I get a day off (ha!), he is getting a bath.



Can't wait to see him all shed out this year! He's finally starting to look like a horse again.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he really has presence!


----------

